# Irish Setter Boots



## Derek (Oct 7, 2004)

Bought me a pair at Bass Pro today....them things are comfy!!!!!  Anybody else got a pair??


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 9, 2004)

Just got a pair from bass Pro too.   Yes, VERY comfy.

                    Whitetailer


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 10, 2004)

I got a pair at BPS back in Febuary...Best boots ive ever owned...I plan on buying the same kind when these wear out...


----------



## BULLDOG FAN (Dec 10, 2004)

Got me a pair on right now. Most comfortable boots I have ever owned.


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2004)

I have several pair too!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 12, 2004)

I just bought me a new pair at Georgia Outdoor Sports. They sure did feel good on my feet. I think that I am gonna be well pleased with them.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 12, 2004)

How do you guys like them for comfort vs. Danners?


----------



## Scouter (Dec 13, 2004)

Bought me a pair of Irish Setter about three years ago with 600 grams of thinslate, Great Boots and keep my feet tootie.   Bought um in the middle of July  on clearance and paid 1/2 price for the botts.  Great deal !


----------



## Eshad (Dec 15, 2004)

Got my Irish Setter hunting boots a couple of years ago and llove them.  Still waterproof and warm and still going!


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 19, 2004)

I could make me a set... my neighbor has 2 big Irish Setters that like to use my front lawn as an outhouse... Yeah thats it... Irish Setter boots..   :speechles ..


----------

